# Oh wow!!



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Just noticed that Suncatcher Eyes gave my Huggable Bear pattern a mention on Facebook!! Looks like I've hit the bit time lol!!


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Just noticed that Suncatcher Eyes gave my Huggable Bear pattern a mention on Facebook!! Looks like I've hit the bit time lol!!


OMG - That's wonderful - You should be very proud of yourself

Those bears are OUTSTANDING and much loved. Thank you for being the great talent you are.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

JoanValJoan said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed that Suncatcher Eyes gave my Huggable Bear pattern a mention on Facebook!! Looks like I've hit the bit time lol!!
> ...


Absolutely xxxxx


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thats awesome. we all know and love your bears. now the world will know. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Dare I put a link in???? I'll try and hope its not deleted.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Suncatcher-Craft-Eyes/129720830422778

Hope it works.

If you highlight and copy it works, sorry not good at links on here


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Your bears have brought so much happiness and love to so many....young and old.

I know those I've knitted and donated have all be received with big HUGS and even bigger smiles.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Can you get suncatcher eyes here in the U K Pat??


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

No Val, Alyson has ordered some so we'll have to see if they are worth the wait. I get mine from Diane's Wools, they have a link for Crafts Bits.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Congratulations. I'm a newbie to the bear making, but I can tell from all the bears I have seen on parade here, that they are all beautiful. Of all the bears that I have researched on the net, these are by far the BEST. Congrats again.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wahoo.....hitting the big time....congrats!!! Certainly shows how global your pattern results are.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I got mine from http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/crsfurfabrics/?_trksid=p4340.l2559 on ebay
Various quantities and free postage.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

[applauding wildly and waving east across the pond]

YAAAY!!! Nobody deserves it more than you! I'm delighted for you, Pat.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

It was only a matter of time! Contratulations! Please don't forget us when you get internationally famous 
Jan


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> It was only a matter of time! Contratulations! Please don't forget us when you get internationally famous
> Jan


........But she already is Internationally famous


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

JoanValJoan said:


> jumbleburt said:
> 
> 
> > It was only a matter of time! Contratulations! Please don't forget us when you get internationally famous
> ...


That's true


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Brilliant news Pat !!!! Congratulations .


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations and celebrations.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well done...your bears are gorgeous,congratulations on your well earned recognition.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Good for you,Pat!! Credit due and well deserved!!


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Just noticed that Suncatcher Eyes gave my Huggable Bear pattern a mention on Facebook!! Looks like I've hit the bit time lol!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

A world cruise is next!


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Recognition well deserved!


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well deserved! Congratulations!


----------



## oldgirl (Jun 26, 2012)

congratulations and well done


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations, well deserved! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Congratulations! Good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Janet2014 (Oct 17, 2011)

How awesome, and well deserved recognition of a great group of patterns.
I am presently sitting in an airport lounge with my second bear, enroute to deliver it to my grandson. I shall be finishing his sweater on the flight.....never last minute with me. LOL


----------



## dakky (May 3, 2012)

World domination starts with Huggy bears!


----------



## beechwood (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations! That is wonderful news and well-deserved by someone who has brought pleaseute to so many people.
Beechwood


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Well done - you deserve all the fame you get - and it couldn't happen to a nicer person.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations, that's fantastic. Jenny xx


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

that is great enjoy your new found "fame"


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Just noticed that Suncatcher Eyes gave my Huggable Bear pattern a mention on Facebook!! Looks like I've hit the bit time lol!!


Wow I would give you a gold medal for those bears.
Fantastic job ..well done Gypsycream !!
Bears are always a hit in the knitting world.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Just noticed that Suncatcher Eyes gave my Huggable Bear pattern a mention on Facebook!! Looks like I've hit the bit time lol!!


No surprise! You deserve it Gypsycream.Your bears lighten the hearts of everyone who sees them. Hope this brings you many, many sales!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats, your bears are so charming in themselves, and they allow us all so much creative leeway...you earned this and I hope it catches fire and spreads beyond Facebook...and most of all, I hope it makes you some money!


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I love to see the pictures of the bears people make with your pattern.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

And very well deserved. An MBE next? Marvellous Bear Enabler. lol   

loadsaluv Lynda xxx


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> And very well deserved. An MBE next? Marvellous Bear Enabler. lol
> 
> loadsaluv Lynda xxx


Yeh like it lol


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> No Val, Alyson has ordered some so we'll have to see if they are worth the wait. I get mine from Diane's Wools, they have a link for Crafts Bits.


I've ordered from Suncatcher a few times - lovely stuff but takes ages to arrive.

luv Lynda


----------



## jamie46 (Apr 20, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! We know your bears are the best...and now the world will know! congratulations. jamie


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Those eyes look great I liked you on FB. I hope I will be able to buy the bear pattern everyone seems to be doing soon.

Congratulations


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Wonderful !finished my first bear two nights ago. Really have to figure out this picture thing lol! Better watch out Gypsycream ..you may just go 
Viral ! . My bear is purple.
In another thread we talked about knitting for men. My DH is not a good hand knit recipient. Wel... I put my bear on his desk with it's arms wrapped around his lamp. He said "what's this?" I said oh honey I made you a bear . He said "don't leave it there ,one of your cats will kill it".
I've caught him rearranging it ,fixing it arms and legs several times.
Thank you Gypsycream for giving me the gift of being able to make something that finally pleases my DH ..kisses


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well we all knew that would happen one day. Congradulations Pat. You ae one very talented woman. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

so glad for you gypsycream you deserve it and more for making so many people happy


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Good for you Pat! 

It's amazing to learn how one small thing can have such a huge ripple effect on so many! Everyone should remember, that !


----------



## doggymom (Jun 13, 2012)

Awesome!! Your patterns are wonderful - so very easy to follow and the results are terrific. You deserve recognition. Way to go.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Take a well-deserved bow!
You go gurrrrrllll!
:thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, La la patti---
Another one bites the dust! Just a big ole softie with a gold marshmallow heart. Ya gotta love 'em! ;-)


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Doing my happy dance...once you've hit FB it's nothing but fame and fortune from here on out! LOL!

Pat, I have to tell you that when I awaken each morning and get my coffee the first thing I do is come on KP and l look at the newborn bears, and it is the best start to my day. You've have made so many lives happier...thank you so much.


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

you greatly deserve it...and it is about time...because of your wonderful bears you filled our heart with love and joy..i am going to make an attempt at my second one..and have already picked her name...thank you again for the wonderful pattern...


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

awesome about your publicity! and happy to have info about safety eyes for my first bear!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I am so intrigued by these bears. How does one get started?


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

Put one needle in front of the other....LOL


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am just so thrilled for you I can't think of words to tell you! Imagine me not being able to think of words!! Those bears are so loved by so many and have been shared with our loved ones, friends, and children who are in the hospital that it is no wonder they are getting recognition!!
I am sending you the biggest hugs in the whole wide world!
Bless you and congratulations.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

That is just wonderful news. We all are so proud of you here at KP. Way to go and bring joy to all.


----------



## Shugrl (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats...love the pattern and the bears!!!


----------



## maggieuk (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratolations and Salutations!!!!!!!!!!

maggieuk


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Yahoo, I'm happy for you, you do a great job!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

How wonderful! But gee, I mean why not!! Yours bears are delicious!!!
Dusty


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

You'll likely pick up customers as the Fall and Christmas seasons approach. Hope you can keep up with the demand


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Pat, this is wonderful. You are so talented and have spread so much fun and laughter. You have a great heart which makes it even more special. Congratulations!!!
Love and hugs
Nickie


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Dare I put a link in???? I'll try and hope its not deleted.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Suncatcher-Craft-Eyes/129720830422778
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!!!!! so proud!!!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Looked you up on Etsey and saw all you absolutely wonderful bears. Congrats on facebook. Your are a very talented lady.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Woo hoo thats very cool... I'm happy for you  Its exciting to see how far your designs are progressing.. Now you will have a following outside of KP.. This has been quite a year for you...


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

That is special, congratulations.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

You surely deserve it. You really are making the big time. Your patterns are all at the top of the list on Craftsy also. What's next - making the rounds on TV?!!!!!!Again, Congratulations.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

That is AWESOME, Pat!! I know you are so excited!! Congratulations!!


Gypsycream said:


> Just noticed that Suncatcher Eyes gave my Huggable Bear pattern a mention on Facebook!! Looks like I've hit the bit time lol!!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations are very definitely in order!!!! Bears Without Borders! Your bears are loved the world over! I am so excited for you for this extra exposure. You are very talented and your kindness and willing to reach out and help have become legion! Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

What is your Etsy link?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations and it's so well deserved  
Even my oldest daughter (no frills or girly things) has fallen for the bears and has requested one!

Gypsycream rules :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MrsB said:


> What is your Etsy link?


I'm not on Etsy lol! If you look down under my signature you will see I'm on Craftsy


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't start mine until my finger joint replacement heals. Can't wait. Bernice


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you all for your congratulations. Where would I be without you all to buy my patterns and encourage me ladies? I would never had the nerve to publish patterns without all of your backing me every inch of the way


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow! Huggables have gone viral!!! They'll be expecting royalties now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

That is so awesome to get the recognition you deserve, you are an amazing and talented women! I love all your bears!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Your bear patterns are wonderful and so are you!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

And why not? We all know and love the bears you have created, and now everyone else can have a chance to see the magnificent work you do.
Congratulations. Look forward to seeing many more of your creations.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh gypsi that's fantastic! I love your bears and admire your work so much. I feel proud to know you! You are an encouragment to me. Congratulations!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!! You deserve it. I just finished my 3rd and picked up yarn for 2 more! Everyone who sees them love them. You are the best!!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol congrats hun u deserve it !!!!! A very special lady !!!


Susie


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Gypsy, your bears are fabulous. The whole world should see them. Gee


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Just noticed that Suncatcher Eyes gave my Huggable Bear pattern a mention on Facebook!! Looks like I've hit the bit time lol!!


you go girl.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Your bears are wonderful. I hope to make one soon.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Couldn't happen to a nicer person. Congratulations!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats to you, Pat! You deserve some recognition from the "Big Guns!" Your patterns are such a hit! I can't wait to make one, too. Bask in the sunshine!  <3


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Whoopee....we have a star in our midst....and a well deserved one at that. You have brought much joy to those of us making and to alllllllll the recipients of this adorable pattern. Thanks much from all of us <3


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

You deserve all the accolades you get. Your patterns are great, and your individual help goes above and beyond. I haven't seen a bear yet which doesn't have a nice comment from you.

Keep it up Gypsycream. We love you.


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

I just purchased this precious bear pattern and can hardly wait to begin my bear. I did not see the little hooded Jacket pattern on the page. Did I overlook it or is that no longer available? Thanks.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

HoneyH said:


> I just purchased this precious bear pattern and can hardly wait to begin my bear. I did not see the little hooded Jacket pattern on the page. Did I overlook it or is that no longer available? Thanks.


No its still available, which bear have you purchased? If you could pm me I'll sort it all out for you.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations Pat, you deserve it!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Good job, Keep up the good work!


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, Facebook. Will you still talk to us mere mortals? :-D 

Congratulations, it's well deserved.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

You and your bears are so beautiful! I have definitely loved seeing all the ones everyone has made! I do hope to make one!! You deserve the attention!!!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! So glad to see you get the recognition you deserve. You're a wonderful lady. Generous, sweet, always ready to help with questions. I'm looking forward to making one of your adorable bears. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations! That's great!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Congratulations. You deserve it with all your lovely bears and the help you give to others,


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Well jolly good on you. Congratulations, you must really feel chuffed. (No pressure, but I think the world is now waiting for your next creation, chop chop)


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful bears! How do I get the pattern?


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

some of the cutest bears I've seen

Momma Osa


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats! You deserve the attention; your pattern is adorable and you have been so generous with your time and donation to this group.


----------



## Regina D (Apr 13, 2012)

WOW. Congratulations. They are adorable, so well deserved mention.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Another toast to THE Lady..congratulations Pat!
BIG hug I'm sooooo proud of you.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool you deserve it!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

You go girl.......can't think of anyone more deserving, not only did you share the pattern with all of us, but you have followed up with comments here and there, helpful suggestions, answered questions.....always with heart! Maybe it's not only the adorable, loveable, bear patterns but the message it conveys......"just reach out and touch someone"......fan forever.....hugs


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations. I have my first all in pieces and I'm having trouble putting it together.

You should really patent your pattern.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

YAY!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Just noticed that Suncatcher Eyes gave my Huggable Bear pattern a mention on Facebook!! Looks like I've hit the bit time lol!!


Woo Hoo! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Good for you, you deserve it. Probably really upped their sales. LOL


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations! What a wonderful PR piece.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Way cool!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

your bears look so nice, so congratulations are very much in order. Just remember your roots :lol: :lol:


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

Working on my first need a hug bear. Hope it is as cute as the others I've seen on here.can't wait to finish it.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

congrats


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess I meant where do you get the pattern and is there more than one pattern? Please excuse my ignorance but I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

That's wonderful!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Well deserved, sweet,sweet lady !!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Hearty Congratulations Pat! This site doesn't have the size of eyes and nose needed for making a need a Hug Bear...all sold...obviously for the Bears made by your pattern...I am still searching for eyes and nose...Yours is a great Achievement,keep it up


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Mimihugs said:


> Congratulations. I have my first all in pieces and I'm having trouble putting it together.
> 
> You should really patent your pattern.


Do you have a copy of the step by step making up instructions? PM me if you don't  or pm me if I can help you put your bear together


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> I guess I meant where do you get the pattern and is there more than one pattern? Please excuse my ignorance but I've never seen anything like this.


The patterns are sold via Craftsy.com. I'm not allowed to put a direction link


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Well deserved! Congrats!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Just noticed that Suncatcher Eyes gave my Huggable Bear pattern a mention on Facebook!! Looks like I've hit the bit time lol!!


WOW that is a big deal, your bears are some of the best I have seen. Congrats

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

YOU DESERVE IT! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

So now that you're famous are you going to forget about us wee folk?? Do tours and talk shows and such?? 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

JoanH said:


> So now that you're famous are you going to forget about us wee folk?? Do tours and talk shows and such??
> Congrats!!!


Nooooo lol!!!! I'll never ever forget what a great bunch of folk here on KP are. Without your constant encouragement and dare I say pestering sometimes, I'd never have gotten these designs onto paper and out there.

It was one of the best days of my life when I wandered in here looking for something else and discovered you all


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> JoanH said:
> 
> 
> > So now that you're famous are you going to forget about us wee folk?? Do tours and talk shows and such??
> ...


I think that was one of "our" best days Pat!!!!!!


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

You deserve it and more!!!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations well deserved.


----------



## Dbrewer (Mar 10, 2011)

I went to Craftsy to get the baby bear pattern by gypsycream and it says it is no longer available. Can I get it anyplace else?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Dbrewer said:


> I went to Craftsy to get the baby bear pattern by gypsycream and it says it is no longer available. Can I get it anyplace else?


It is available, I've sold a couple today so I know it is. If you are having problems please pm me and we'll sort it out.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok I just bought my first bear pattern. Thanks go to Gypsycream for the inspiration. I just can't wait to get started!


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Just noticed that Suncatcher Eyes gave my Huggable Bear pattern a mention on Facebook!! Looks like I've hit the bit time lol!!


*You Rock!!!!! Congratulations.
This is what I saw on Facebook. 
PS I added the star.* :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Clever you Wally-the-bear. Thank you for the screen shot


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm so happy for you, Pat. Of course, in our world, you ARE the big time! We all love you and your bears! Thank you for sharing your patterns and, even more importantly, your time to answer all our questions and concerns. Three cheers for Gypsycream Pat! Hurray, Hurray, Hurray!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I just left my mark on the Facebook postings on you Pat and on Suncatcher. now I have to order more eyes.. I really didn't know that she sold them. Where have I been.. Oh, I know.. knitting up bears galore..lol.. Congrats Pat, and it's about time that you made it in the Big Time because you sure do deserve it and why do you? Because you are the BEST.. that's all I have to say... and yes.. 3 cheers for you my friend.. Hurray,, Hurray,, Hurray... We love you Pat..


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

LindaM said:


> I just left my mark on the Facebook postings on you Pat and on Suncatcher. now I have to order more eyes.. I really didn't know that she sold them. Where have I been.. Oh, I know.. knitting up bears galore..lol.. Congrats Pat, and it's about time that you made it in the Big Time because you sure do deserve it and why do you? Because you are the BEST.. that's all I have to say... and yes.. 3 cheers for you my friend.. Hurray,, Hurray,, Hurray... We love you Pat..


Ahh bless Linda, my twin in my twin city (Leicester)


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Just noticed that Suncatcher Eyes gave my Huggable Bear pattern a mention on Facebook!! Looks like I've hit the bit time lol!!


Gypsycream, they are just too cute!


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Now. Gypsycream next should come a video of you making the Hugg Bear and Baby bear so that those of us who are fuzzy (even with pictures) about construction. I've made two and on the third but am still not sure they're done correctly. Thank you so much for all you do and recognition is well deserved.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> I guess I meant where do you get the pattern and is there more than one pattern? Please excuse my ignorance but I've never seen anything like this.


look up gypsycream on craftsy.com or go under gypsycreams avatar and there is a link to her patterns. They are awesome and surprisingly easy to make. The patterns are very, very clear.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Erma said:


> Now. Gypsycream next should come a video of you making the Hugg Bear and Baby bear so that those of us who are fuzzy (even with pictures) about construction. I've made two and on the third but am still not sure they're done correctly. Thank you so much for all you do and recognition is well deserved.


Oh my gosh what a splendid idea, our own KP'er at her best with her little bears creating a master piece right in front of our own eyes, on video of course.. I think she should do it.. who is with me on this? Lets have a vote here.. I for one cast the 1st vote.. come on KP'ers.. lets go with this.


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

I vote YES!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

CONGRADULATIONS!!! You deserve it.


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

I would buy it!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Dare I put a link in???? I'll try and hope its not deleted.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Suncatcher-Craft-Eyes/129720830422778
> 
> ...


-------------------------------
Hi- why not add a link to Pinterest too - your ravelry link etc


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I want to add my congratulations and best wishes for continued success, Pat! :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jojo111 said:


> I want to add my congratulations and best wishes for continued success, Pat! :thumbup:


Aww thank you Jojo xx


----------

